# Only one 6 cells embryo transferred at day 3, do i have a chance ?



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello FF,

I had my ET today but unfortunately had only one 6 cells embryo transfered at day 3 (grade 3, 4 being the best).
Has any of you been in the same situation and ended up being pregnant ?
Thanks to all for your ongoing support.

Agathe.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

6 cells on day 3 is perfectly fine.....they look for between 6-8 cells at this stage.

Also, if yours was grade 3, with grade 4 being best, that's really good.

Honestly, nothing to worry about and they wouldn't have transferred if they didn't think there was a chance of success.

Have a search of this website and you'll find lots more info about grading....and you'll see that your embies are actually very good 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi there

A very good friend of mine is currently 16wks after SET of this grading! 

So sounds good to me!  

Good luck!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Like the others have said hun, thats really good. Our embies were only 2 cell at day 2 didnt really think we stood a chance, but we now have a little girl, 1 yr old. Dont give up hope


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your answers. I am still hoping for a miracle but considering my history I don't have much hope.
However, after reading your answers I feel much better. Will keep you informed!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Agathe,

We are testing the same day I think? Monday 23rd! So will keep fingers cross for us both!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I wanted to reply to this, as it struck a chord with me and I wanted to give you some    vibes

On our 5th (and to be final) ICSI treatment, we went in on ET day and had 2 x 7 cell grade 3 (same grading sysem as yours).  We had a history of getting reasonable enough embryos, but no viable pregnancy... 

We are now 14 weeks pregnant with twins!  So, it really isn't about the numbers, it's about nature and fate (in my opinion)

Best of luck!

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Yes yes yes make it work for all of us !!!!!



cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Hi Agathe,
> 
> We are testing the same day I think? Monday 23rd! So will keep fingers cross for us both!


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Agathe

Just seen your post.  Only had two embryos available for transfer yesterday (day 3 transfer).  One was a 6 cell grade 2 (clinic grades from 1-4, 1 being the best) so same grade as yours.  The other was only 4 cells, grade 2 so bit slow and out of the running I think.  Dr said that the 6 cell was above average quality and expected it to be 8 cells later in the day so there is definitely a chance with a 6 cell.  Hope you get a bfp.  Keeping my fingers crossed xxx

Em


----------



## kasey (Aug 8, 2007)

hi. i had my transfer too, (day 3)yesterday. Had 2 embies put back, both grade 2 (1 being the best), one was 6-7 cells , the other 8.
good luck to everyone on the 2ww and everyone else trying


----------

